# s15 6 spd in s14



## xp1_ericsdaman (Jul 4, 2003)

Hey guys ... ive researched alot about the sr20det swap into the s14 and i was wondering if you can put a 6 spd s15 trans in the s14. Also if you guys knew where to get a 6 spd trans. or if you can convert the 5 spd to 6 spd


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

didnt search a whole lot


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

S15 tranny's are known to have a lot of problems, but you can convert the S14 transmission to a 6-speed for about $10,000.


----------



## s14_kouki_drifter (Apr 18, 2005)

stick with the 5 speed and save the money and the hassle .


----------



## Kouki S14 (Dec 24, 2004)

the stock S15 6 speeds are known to break with any amount of power. You can buy hardened 1st and 2nd gears but it costs too much. Also you have to swap the S15 differential in if you want a speedo because thats where the sensor is located. You can find the trans at just about any shop that imports clips. But be aware there are alot of other little thing you need to do that are a pain in the ass. A 6 speed is appealing but probably not worth it in the end.


----------



## ABuSD (Jun 28, 2005)

> S14 transmission to a 6-speed for about $10,000.


OMG u yanks are getting ripped off.
they bolt straight up all u need to do is get a custom tailshaft.
they go for here about $1000-$1500 aud for the boxes and i dont think the tailshaft is too much more.
They hold more power then u think but how much do u really want anyways?


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

ABuSD said:


> OMG u yanks are getting ripped off.


umm, i'm not a yankee.


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

also its the 3rd gear cog that breaks most often but they arent that fragile. They will supprot 300rwhp+ quite happily.
You wont have a speed sensor any more either so that needs to be installed.


----------



## ABuSD (Jun 28, 2005)

Seems like American tuners are really taking advantage of paying customers over there in US waddya reckon Joel?
Man if i was a mechanic id go over there and spin shit and make squillions


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

Yer - there are like only 4 or 5 shops that can actually dyno tune SR's there - I dont know how so many of these cars stay in one piece!


----------



## ABuSD (Jun 28, 2005)

unreal, and i listened to my teachers in high school telling me to study to get a cushy job. Man US is where the cash is at, i hear no one can tune rotarys up ther either.


----------



## S14240SR (Aug 20, 2004)

ABuSD said:


> unreal, and I listened to my teachers in high school telling me to study to get a cushy job. Man US is where the cash is at; I hear no one can tune rotarys up there either.


That's because the only rotory cars we have are the RX-7 and the RX-8. I love The US though. It's a free country with so many different people.


----------



## ABuSD (Jun 28, 2005)

> I love The US though. It's a free country with so many different people.


oh yeah im not having a go at yas in any way, im just trying to send my sympathy for you guys if anything. Its a shame how much you guys are getting bled of your money!!
Id love to come up there and live, was meant to come over for spring break this year, ive always wanted to see Florida, thats where Spring break goes right off yeah, on Daytona Beach or something???

LOL ill have to come over for a holiday but load up a container full of goodies then sell to you guys cheaper than what your paying now


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

> you can convert the S14 transmission to a 6-speed for about $10,000.


you guys arent thinking about what he means, he is talking about taking an s14 tranny, and making it a 6 speed, not converting it to an s15 6 speed, he is talking about the grex sequential shifter. http://www.jgycustoms.com/240sx/clutch.htm you can see it there, but joel, actually there are 3 or 4 shops right in my area that can tune an sr and rb, we even had a secret service shop around here for a while. they were some of the biggest importers in tampa, and tuners.


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

thank you dustin. i was talking about a kit to convert the 5-speed into a 6-speed.


----------



## ABuSD (Jun 28, 2005)

ohh yeah then 10k sound about right then.
Sorry its confusing  u said in your first post you want to put S15 box in. The Greddy one you want to put in isnt for S15, im pretty sure most of the sequentials for every car is 6 speed aint it?


----------

